# Shit show rollercoaster, enjoy



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

Starting 6’1” 232 Aug 25th 2022 
Most recent 211.7 Nov 25th 2022 
Test E 250
Tren E 150-200
Var oral solution 20-30mg morning and before cardio or workout 

Started at 2450 calories, 3550 now. 
230g of protein 
Fat no more than 100g 
No cap on carbs (don’t be a fuckin idiot) 

8k steps plus 10 min cardio (no running)
6k on off days 10 min cardio (no running)
(I have a high intensity job) 

Sides (possibly from diet as well) Irritability, anger, head aches, (bloating? Possibly from var?)  Some atrophy, no acne, no paranoia, 

2 days on 1 day off. 

Legs/calves-back-off-chest-arms-off shoulders/abs (honestly need help lol) 


After I cut, I’d like to maintain for a bit. Then bulk.. I was thinkin the old school test deca dbol? 
Any input is appreciated.


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

I have someone doing my diet. Apparently losing 20 pounds in two weeks with my stats isn’t “healthy” so we’ve being going at it SLOW🤣😂

I added him in 3 weeks ago cause I can’t diet for shit.


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

Also eating 6 times a day 
4-6 ounces of protein 
8-10 ounces of carbs 
3-5 ounces of veggies 
Per meal 
Animal Pak 1 pack (my joints have never felt better) 
Isagenix Ionix supreme (helps a lot with stress) 
Isagenix Isalean pro shake (when I’m in a jam) 
Isagenix amped Tri release protein (only 140 cal, I use when I’m almost over my total CALS for the day, safe to drink at night)


----------



## eazy (Nov 7, 2022)

OnGeere said:


> Legs/calves-back-off-chest-arms-off shoulders/abs (honestly need help lol)


 list movements, sets,  and reps. be detailed. only way to get help.


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

eazy said:


> list movements, sets,  and reps. be detailed. only way to get help.


No sloppy reps, if I can’t perform a solid rep on the first 3 sets, I’ll drop. Last set is failure with holds and drop sets til I’m almost dead. Everything is sets of 4, 10-12. 

Legs, 
extensions 4 sets 10-12 last is to failure then I’ll drop set 
Ham curls, same thing 
Squats, same thing 
Lunges I do 30-40 feet each way holding 50lbs 
Abs & calves 
(Thank the lord I have bigger legs) 

Chest
 machine incline or DB 4 sets, last til failure then drop set. 
Flat DB, same thing 
Flys 
Dips 
All the same (I sound sarcastic I know, I’m not) 

Back (hard to explain, same thing as well) 
I do seated rows
Seated pull downs 
Then a list of Plate machines I forgot the names of
I do 3 works out for my lats and 3 for my traps and shit. (Sorry for the lack of terms) 
I hit my whole back for sure lol 

Arms (same thing) 
Preachers 
Db curls 
Reverse curls 
Tri extensions (rope, down) 
W-bar over head extensions 
DB over head extensions 

Shoulder (same thing) 
Db Front raises 
DB Side (sorry for the lack of knowledge lol) 
DB rear 
DB shoulder press or plate machine 


Input is valued and wanted


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

This is not my first cycle.


----------



## eazy (Nov 7, 2022)

OnGeere said:


> No sloppy reps, if I can’t perform a solid rep on the first 3 sets, I’ll drop. Last set is failure with holds and drop sets til I’m almost dead. Everything is sets of 4, 10-12.
> 
> Legs,
> extensions 4 sets 10-12 last is to failure then I’ll drop set
> ...








						SpanishFly First Cycle Journal
					

Hello all,  I wanted to just get down what I have learned and experienced as I continue my cycle.  I lurked here for a long time and read alot before I made my final decision to try my first cycle. I started with blood work (which is really a pain in the ass to get here in HI) and I am now on...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




and this is what they said to him


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

eazy said:


> SpanishFly First Cycle Journal
> 
> 
> Hello all,  I wanted to just get down what I have learned and experienced as I continue my cycle.  I lurked here for a long time and read alot before I made my final decision to try my first cycle. I started with blood work (which is really a pain in the ass to get here in HI) and I am now on...
> ...


Okay brilliant I will try it. I hear “ go harder” no problem


----------



## eazy (Nov 7, 2022)

OnGeere said:


> Okay brilliant I will try it. I hear “ go harder” no problem


two hard sets to failure. 

when you are strong enough where failure is not happening until 13+ reps up the weight.

stay between 6-12


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

eazy said:


> two hard sets to failure.
> 
> when you are strong enough where failure is not happening until 13+ reps up the weight.
> 
> stay between 6-12


Makes total sense. I’ll post updates in 2 weeks.


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

Edit; OCT 25th 2022, most recent pic


----------



## Sykeadelic78 (Nov 7, 2022)

Nice work,  I need to start keeping a log book.  Getting to old to remember everything in my head I feel like.


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

Sykeadelic78 said:


> Nice work,  I need to start keeping a log book.  Getting to old to remember everything in my head I feel like.


Worth it. Plus there’s plenty who know more.


----------



## Sykeadelic78 (Nov 7, 2022)

OnGeere said:


> Worth it. Plus there’s plenty who know more.


True, learning that....


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

Sykeadelic78 said:


> True, learning that....


The forums answer everything pretty much. It’s just findin your answers 😂


----------



## DF (Nov 7, 2022)

Great progress! Congrats!

Test/Deca/Dbol is a great bulk cycle.  You may need to stay on top your AI.  Dbol is a bitch with estrogen.  Also some get real bad digestive issues with Dbol.

Good luck!


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

DF said:


> Great progress! Congrats!
> 
> Test/Deca/Dbol is a great bulk cycle.  You may need to stay on top your AI.  Dbol is a bitch with estrogen.  Also some get real bad digestive issues with Dbol.
> 
> Good luck!


IM dbol 80mg! Have you tried it or heard anything? I’d ask google but I’d end up with itchy titties and anger problems lol.


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

DF said:


> Great progress! Congrats!
> 
> Test/Deca/Dbol is a great bulk cycle.  You may need to stay on top your AI.  Dbol is a bitch with estrogen.  Also some get real bad digestive issues with Dbol.
> 
> Good luck!


Also, length of pct on clomid 50? (Oral solution 1ml/50)
I see 20 different time frames, every where. I’m not blasting or doing anything crazy right now lol.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 7, 2022)

Dbol is pretty cool from my limited oral experience.

I get insane strength from it so I would throw it in at the ass end of the cycle. I got good results from 25mg. 

PCTing from deca would be hard because the metabolites can suppress you for a while if il not mistaken


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

. I remember back in the day I used to get 1000 dbol for 157$ from Balkin pharm, Alinshop lol. Like 10 years ago or more. 

So 80mg of IM dbol is like Arnold status and I really shouldn’t? 

4 weeks pct from the bulking cycle? 

What about the test tren var? I only ran a CC maybe . 

Last question(s)lol, can I pct on clomid only? What mg would you recommend? 

If I’m 8-9 weeks in on my cutting cycle, can I cut out var like I plan and add mast soon? Or am I still too fuckin fat? 

Thank you for playin 21 questions with me lol 

Dbol is pretty cool from my limited oral experience.


Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I get insane strength from it so I would throw it in at the ass end of the cycle. I got good results from 25mg.
> 
> PCTing from deca would be hard because the metabolites can suppress you for a while if il not mistaken


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 7, 2022)

Just seeing this. I’ll be following. Good work so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 7, 2022)

Hell yeah thank you bro! Makes me feel good! 


IronSoul said:


> Just seeing this. I’ll be following. Good work so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DF (Nov 7, 2022)

OnGeere said:


> IM dbol 80mg! Have you tried it or heard anything? I’d ask google but I’d end up with itchy titties and anger problems lol.


I've never tried IM Dbol. I'd assume you'd still have strong estrogen response and require AI.


OnGeere said:


> Also, length of pct on clomid 50? (Oral solution 1ml/50)
> I see 20 different time frames, every where. I’m not blasting or doing anything crazy right now lol.


I've never done a pct.  Back in my day there was no such thing.  Probably why I'm on trt.  I'd use the usual pct 4 weeks Clomid & Nolva.  I forget the dose that's recommended for each.


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 9, 2022)

Small update/W 

Upped weight on all sets. Definitely a lot better for me currently. 

Costco 5$ Hot n ready chx. Can get 3-4 pounds off a whole bird. 

Already cooked.


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 9, 2022)

Hair loss: 

UGs typically offer 10-20 tabs for 30-40$ 

Hims offers a  3 month supply of finnastride for 78$ shipping included


----------



## eazy (Nov 12, 2022)

how are things? you still on track?


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 13, 2022)

eazy said:


> how are things? you still on track?


Oh absolutely. I’ve read one of those books and working on the other two right now. 

Curious about Hgh now lol. 

Tren scares me now lol. 

But my body isn’t recovering like it normally is. I know it’s cause the diet but it makes me want to up my doses.


----------



## OnGeere (Nov 21, 2022)

Update


----------



## eazy (Dec 13, 2022)

how is this shitshow rollercoaster coming along?


----------



## OnGeere (Dec 13, 2022)

I was just thinking about this lol funny, 

I got rid of var added mast e at 400
Somatropin at 3iu
Added .25 Arimidex 
1mg finnastride 
Added animal pak vitamin es (trim the fat)
Added animal greens (veggies) 
Switched to FST7, can’t argue with the results it produces. 

Will post an update soon. A lot has changed.


----------

